
Ask HN: Who's Hiring for non-tech roles - gruglife
I love the who&#x27;s hiring thread on the 1st of every month.  However, my background is not in a tech role but in finance and don&#x27;t want to weed through all the tech roles for one or two non-tech jobs.  I know that these companies mainly need engineers but at some point will need other non-tech related roles.  My question is, any other readers out there that could use a stand alone who&#x27;s hiring for non-tech roles?
======
The_DaveG
Generally I fall into running a Sales/Marketing group or Business consulting,
but my background is in various startup and Industrial/technical fields.

I have found one full time job, a few clients, and have seen/connected with a
few groups I know from places outside hacker news here.

Personally, love reading the boards to find new companies and technologies
that I didn’t know about and leads me down the rabbit hole.

I would think that there could be some benefit to having more non-technical
job posts on the board. As to a stand alone who’s hiring... I would think it
would be harder to get people to post to another thread as opposed to getting
more non-technical roles and filtering.

------
janbernhart
What are the odds that companies turn to Hacker News to hire non-tech people?
There are more than sufficient generic job boards out there. Perhaps the 'tech
savvy non-tech roles' angle could have some value.

~~~
gcatalfamo
This. I would apply for a role in this category.

------
TaylorGood
As a brand + marketing guy, sure, but I search the roles for relatable
keywords, or check hiring pages I see on companies that are in that area /
remote.

